# volante para pc



## Pela2 (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola, tengo una consulta para ustedes y espero que puedan darme alguna respuesta.
Antes que nada sepan que de electrónica entiendo poco. Tengo un problema con un volante para PC: Estoy cansado de cambiar el potenciómetro del volante porque se rompe muy seguido. Me gustaría saber si hay forma de implementar algo que me reemplace el potenciómetro utilizando algún dispositivo óptico (el pote es de *100k lineal*). Había pensado en modificar el mecanismo de un viejo mouse con bolita (tengo como tres en mi casa) haciendo que un ángulo de giro en la ruedita dentada (en la que se lee el movimiento) afecte la resistencia pero leyendo en Internet no encontré nada que me explicara como hacerlo, entonces recurro a sus conocimientos para que me expliquen si se puede hacer y como. Les pido que sean pedagógicos y no usen términos difíciles…ah y que los esquemas los hagan lo mas sencillos posibles (la simbología no la conozco). Puedo parecer exigente en lo que pido, pero de otra forma su respuesta seria en vano ya que no la podría comprender. *Gracias*.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2007)

Si te das maña para la mecanica aqui tienes algo, es un potenciometro fotorresistivo (No tiene desgaste). Consiste en 2 resistencias sencible a la luz (LDR), la idea es iluminar ambas con una lampara de 150 mA , entre la lampara y las LDR se intercala una especie de espiral que sera movido por tu volante, este espiral, al moverse hacia un lado permite que la luz pase en mayor grado a un LDR y en menor grado al otro. De esta manera los 2 LDR forman un potenciometro que manejara tu circuito.


----------



## Pela2 (Ago 31, 2007)

Gracias loco que buena onda!!!. Las preguntas que te hago ahora son: 1) Este potenciometro que me decis es lineal? porque me hablaron de que la resistencia de la LDR crecen logarìtmicamente 2) Vienen dos LDR porque mientras la resistencia de una crece la de la otra disminuye o porque? 3) Esta especie de espiral la tengo que fabricar o viene con el pote?. Che igual te agradezco mucho y voy a ver si me acerco a la electronica para ver si lo tienen y despues te cuento. Gracias otra vez


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2007)

1) No es lineal, pero se puede linealizar con algun componente externo (Para tu caso me parece que no es importante)
2) Las LDR que se consiguen mas facilmente son individuales.
3) La idea de que una aumente y la otra disminuya es porque mecanicamente le das mas luz a una y mas sombra a la otra.
4) El espiral y el pote lo tienes que fabricar tu, por eso consulte por tus habilidades mecanicas.
Sugerencia: Tal ves se podria implementar algo con un capacitor variable de radio antigua, esos tenian el eje y placas de aluminio que podrian servir para ocultar y desocultar las LDR de la luz.
En las casas de elctronica deben tener los LDR y valen menos de 2 $ c/u, tu necesitas 2


----------

